# موضوع مهم جدااااا .. الناس اللي معمولها Hack



## GeoMotorizer (19 يناير 2011)

*مفيش شك انك نزلت برنامج او أي حاجة من المنتديات العربية وغيرها 
سواء منتديات أو يوتيوب أو واحد صاحبك أو أي حاجة 
بكل بساطة 
انت لو منزل حاجة من دول 
فبنسبة 90 % انت معمولك هاك 
وخصوصا لو فيها باتش أو كراك أو حتي لو مفيش 
حضرتك بتنزل 
تفك ضغطها ... تفتح البرنامج ... خلاص 
كنت دورك خلص 
الدور بقي علي الهاكر 
بمجرد ما فتحت هو كدة دخلك علي سيرفر 
يقدر يشوف الديسكتوب عندك وانت بتعمل أيه بالظبط 
ويقدر يفتح كاميرتك عنده هو ... مش عندك أنت ( يعني انت مش هتعرف انها شغالة )
الهاكر بقي بيعمل أيه ؟ 
بيجيب برنامج كدة الناس محتاجاه 
زي أنتي فيرس أو برنامج IDM أو أي حاجة صعب تجيبها ببلاش 
ويقوم حاطت ملف صغير خالص مع البرنامج ( حوالي 30 كيلوبايت ) 
بس مش بيحطه عادي 
ده بيحطه ببرامج بحيث لما تفتح البرنامج .. السرفر يفتح الأول وخلاص علي كدة
هو مش محتاج غير انك تكون فاتح النت فقط
طبعا البرامج اللي بيخفي السيرفر ده مش هيخليلك الأنتيفيرس بتاعك يعرفه ولا هيحس بأأأأأأأأي حاجة 
بس في برامج بقي متخصصة للكلام ده 
بالمناسبة 
أقوي أنتيفيرس انا جربته هو bit defender 
ومش هيعرف يجيب السرفر لو معموله bind في البرنامج أو معمول ب javadriveby 
عشان كدة بستخد برامج تانية مساعدة 
وقلت أحطها هنا عشان الناس تلحق نفسها 

معلش كان نفسي أتابع مع الناس عشان الموضوع فعلا خطر 
بس أعذروني عشان عندي امتحان كمان كام يوم 
فمش هعرف أرد علي أستفسارات 
ممكن كل فترة هفتح أرد علي الأستفسارات 
نبدأ 
لازم أنتيفيرس وانا بأفضل bit defender 
قبل البرامج 
online scan 

من هنا 
Free ESET Online Antivirus Scanner
لاااااااااااازم من internet explorer 
هتختار 
ESET Online scanner 
بعدها تعمل تشيك علي YES, I accept the Terms of Use
وبعدها start 
ولما يقولك allow the ActiveX control to install أعمل start 
أتأكد أن الأختيارين دول متعلم عليهم 
Remove found threats
Scan unwanted applications
وبعدها scan 
ممكن ياخد ساعات .. سيبه للأخر
لما يخلص أقفله 
ال log هتاقيها هنا C:\Program Files\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt



البرامج هي 

1 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware

 
هتنزله من هنا
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware Free Download and Reviews - Fileforum

أفتح mbam-setup.exe

أتأكد انك عامل تشيك علي 
Update Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
و 
Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware

وبعدها دوس finish
سيبه يعمل update 
ولما يخلص دوس علي Perform Quick Scan  وبعدها scan 
لما يخلص دوس ok وبعدها show results 
أتأكد ان كل حاجة مختارها ودوس بعدها Remove Selected
المفروض هيطلعلك log باللي حصل

2 
HijackThis
وده لينك تحميل 
http://www.trendmicro.com/ftp/produc...HiJackThis.msi
بعد ما تنزله شغله 
وأختار Do a system scan and save logfile
3
OTL
نزله من هنا 
http://itxassociates.com/OT-Tools/OTL.exe
هتشغله وتعمل scan وبعدها fix 
4 
 ComboFix
نزله من هنا
ComboFix (by sUBs) | iSpyNET
شغله وخليه يعمل scan 
وسيبه شوية هيطول 
وبعدها fix 

كدة تقريبا اللي عنده سيرفر وكان مأزمه وحالته وحشة خلاص بقي زي الف 
نتقي بقي شر البلاوي ده أزاي ؟
من أو هنا 
طبعا 
1 أنتيفيرس كويس .. انا أفضل bit defender 
2 
firewall 
انا أفضل 
Comodo 
نزله من هنا
Firewall Software Download | Free Computer Protection

الحقيقة خرافي 
ما بيخليش حاجة خالص تعدي منه 
وبيجيبلك كل الكونيكشنز بتاعتك .. أحسن من netstat 
3 
anti spy ware 
انا أفضل 
spywareblaster
نزله من هنا
SpywareBlaster® | Prevent spyware and malware. Free download.


كدة جهازك في امان تاااااااااام 
الخطوة الأخيرة 
تعمل back up عشان لو حصل حاجة لا قدر الله تقدر ترجع تاني بجهاز نضيف 

 شوية نصايح 
1 خد بالك عشان طرق نشر الحاجات ده بتبقي في المنتديات والتورينت واليوتيوب وغيره .. أبو بلاش 
2 لازم أخر update للويندوز 
3 يفضل أستخدام firefox و chrome 
4 دايما update لل java 
5 ماتنزلش أي أنتيفيرس وخلاص عشان في منهم وهمي زي system tool وده بلوة
6 أوعي تقفل الأنتيفيرس أو الفيروول أبداااااا ودايما update 


 يا رب الموضوع يكون عجبكوا 
بالمناسبة انا جربت أعمل هاك وفاهم الليلة الحمد لله 
اسف عن أي أخطاء 
واسف عن اني مش هعرف أرد كتير عن الأسئلة ... بس وعد طول ما هبقي فاضي هرد
كان نفسي أعمله بالصور وشرح أوضح
الموضوع انا اللي عامله وغير منقول 
صلولي عشان أمتحاناتي 
*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2011)

مهم كتير موضوعك اخي 

مشكوووور كتير يا باشا

انما بالاسئلة لو عايز

 تبقى تساعدنا  بفضاوتك انا واحلى ديانة 

عارف فين
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## GeoMotorizer (22 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مهم كتير موضوعك اخي
> 
> مشكوووور كتير يا باشا
> 
> ...


*العفو شكرا ليك 
أه عارف فين 
وهجيب الصور معايا بعد كدة 
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يناير 2011)

geomotorizer قال:


> *العفو شكرا ليك
> أه عارف فين
> وهجيب الصور معايا بعد كدة
> ههههههههههههههههههه*



هههههههه
ويا كليمو لو ما جبش صور معاة نعملة مخالفة​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههه
> ويا كليمو لو ما جبش صور معاة نعملة مخالفة​




بس بيقولوه عنه هاكر
ايه رأيك يا احلى ديانة
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## GeoMotorizer (22 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههه
> ويا كليمو لو ما جبش صور معاة نعملة مخالفة​


:t32:


----------



## GeoMotorizer (22 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بس بيقولوه عنه هاكر
> ايه رأيك يا احلى ديانة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*ماتنساش بقي العيش والحلاوة 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا فخريييييي
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## GeoMotorizer (22 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا لك


*عفوا
سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2011)

geomotorizer قال:


> *ماتنساش بقي العيش والحلاوة
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا فخريييييي
> ههههههههههههههه*




ليه انت داخل السجن
هههههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (22 يناير 2011)

*حلو خالص*

احلى تقييم
*
ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بس بيقولوه عنه هاكر
> ايه رأيك يا احلى ديانة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
ما هو الى جاب الشبهات لنفسة يا كليمو

حد قالة يروشن توقيعة :new6:​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

كلام سليم يا احلى ديانة


----------



## GeoMotorizer (23 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ليه انت داخل السجن
> هههههههههههههه



*يعني بفكر :t19:*


----------



## GeoMotorizer (23 يناير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلو خالص*
> 
> احلى تقييم
> *
> ...


*أول تقييم ليا 
شكراااا:flowers:*


----------



## GeoMotorizer (23 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ما هو الى جاب الشبهات لنفسة يا كليمو
> 
> حد قالة يروشن توقيعة :new6:​


*خدلك ساتر بقي 
:bud:*


----------



## GeoMotorizer (23 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كلام سليم يا احلى ديانة


*جمب أخوك 
:bud:*


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

geomotorizer قال:


> *خدلك ساتر بقي
> :bud:*



يا ابنى لو جينا عليك هتختفى من الوجود​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (25 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا ابنى لو جينا عليك هتختفى من الوجود​



*انا خفت:smil13:*





:dance:


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

GeoMotorizer قال:


> *انا خفت:smil13:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smil12:
طيب خلاص يا جوجو دا انت حبيبى
:59:​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (15 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> :smil12:
> طيب خلاص يا جوجو دا انت حبيبى
> :59:​



*كان لازم يعني !
:boxing:*


----------



## vemy (17 فبراير 2011)

موضووووووووووووووووووووووع جامد اوى فعلا فادنى جدا...........بس سوال انا جيت احمل east online scanner الكمبيوتر قاللى ان ممكن يكون فيه خطورة على الجهاز لو حملته........اعمل ايه بقى؟؟


----------



## GeoMotorizer (19 فبراير 2011)

vemy قال:


> موضووووووووووووووووووووووع جامد اوى فعلا فادنى جدا...........بس سوال انا جيت احمل east online scanner الكمبيوتر قاللى ان ممكن يكون فيه خطورة على الجهاز لو حملته........اعمل ايه بقى؟؟


*
عفوا 
معلش أتأخرت في الرد 
قصدك ال firewall  ؟
هو أساسا مش بيتنزل 
متأكدة أنك عملتي الخطوات صح ؟*


----------

